# Comment configurer Linux pour un clavier Mac ?



## droupi (10 Mars 2010)

Bonjour,

Je m'arrache les cheveux à configurer un clavier Mac (français, MacBook Pro) pour un Linux (Debian, KDE) installé.

A dire vrai, je n'obtiens aucun résultat satisfaisant. Je VEUX un mappage de clavier identique à celui sous MacOS X.

Soit je n'ai pas les caractères accentués, soit des touches inversées (@# & <> par exemple), et encore moins les caractères spéciaux par alt.

Autant pour une console hors X Window (mac-macbook-fr), ça va à peu près (sauf pour les touches Cmd), mais sous KDE, rien ni fait entre xorg.conf, configuration KDE, /etc/default.keyboard.

J'ai l'impression que je vais devoir configurer ce mappage manuellement...

Dans un 1er temps, pour vous, quel est le meilleur choix pour un clavier aussi proche de celui de MacOS X (déjà pour avoir les caractères accentués et spéciaux) ?

XKMODEL = pc105, macbook179, autres ?
XKBLAYOUT = fr ?
XKBVARIANT = mac ?
XKBOPTIONS ?

Petit détail, normalement sans conséquence, il s'agit d'une Debian avec VirtualBox.

Au plaisir...


----------



## Anabys (11 Mars 2010)

Petit détail qui n'est pas sans conséquence... Ubuntu prenant en charge les claviers Apple dès l'installation, contrairement à Debian.

Essaye ça, dans xorg.conf :
_
Section "InputDevice" 
 Identifier    "Generic Keyboard" 
 Driver  "kbd" 
 Option  "CoreKeyboard" 
 Option  "XkbRules"    "xorg" 
 Option  "XkbModel"    "macintosh" 
 Option  "XkbLayout"    "fr" 
EndSection _

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h00 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h51 ----------

Je viens de regarder rapidement sur mon serveur (sans KDE donc), avec la commande *sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-setup*, il faut choisir sur les différents écrans : 
- Generic 105-key (Intl) PC
- France
- France - Macintosh
- AltGr key replacement : Right Alt
- Compose key : No compose key
- Encoding console : UTF-8
- Charset set : Latin1 and Latin5 - western Europe
- (le reste on s'en fiche)


----------



## droupi (11 Mars 2010)

Ok, merci.

Je vais vérifier pour le xorg.conf. Malheureusement je crois que j'ai déjà essayé cela...

Sur l'autre point (donc hors X Window, console texte normale ?), je n'ai pas de paquet console-data installé (à dire vrai là j'ai une installation extrémement minimaliste, peut être trop, même pas un système standard), mais avec console-data, j'ai trouvé un clavier correct.
Je vais regarder quand même cette config proposée ....

... Non, c'est encore pire, mais je vais regarder plus en détail les choix de configuration.

En tout cas, c'est surtout avec KDE que je n'obtiens rien. Je vais réessayer (un jour...).


----------



## droupi (11 Mars 2010)

Bon, j'ai progressé :

"CoreKeyboard"
"XkbRules"      "xorg"
"XkbModel"      "macbook79"
"XkbLayout"     "fr"
"XkbOptions"    "apple:badmap"

C'est le dernier paramètre qui me manquait essentiellement (bêtement j'avais essayé goodmap). Donc pour un MacBook Pro 5.4

Par contre, je vois pas comment le configurer directement dans KDE, hors xorg.conf.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h17 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h16 ----------

Par contre, console-setup, c'est la foire. M'est avis que c'est plus pour Ubuntu et console-data pour Debian.


----------



## droupi (15 Mars 2010)

C'est pas encore top, comme config...
Pas de caractères spéciaux (~|{...)


----------



## jcezanna54 (17 Mars 2010)

Quand il manque encore quelques touches, il suffit d'utiliser
xev qui donne les keycodes
puis de faire un script avec des xkeymap qui sera lancé au départ de la sesssion X (sinon mette toutes les commandes dans le ficier .xinitrc ou son équivalent par exemple.

Enfin , il serait bon de connaître dans quel cadre se fait cette configuration :1) si c'est dans un cadre natif, voir réponse ci-dessus
Si c'est pour un accès en remote, il y a deux possibilités qui évite tout configuration clavier :
1) vnc
2) nx
Elle ont en outre le bon goût de conserver ouverte les sessions et de pouvoir s'y reconnecter en cas de rupture réseau ou d'arrêt du poste de travail, ce qui permet de retrouver son environnement en cours de travail.
Bonne chance

EDIT: dans le titre, mrci de mettre manuel au féminin.


----------



## droupi (19 Mars 2010)

Il s'agit bien d'une configuration clavier pour un accès local.
Pour des accès distants, oui, moins de contraintes.
Et effectivement, je crois bien que je vais configurer manuellement les touches qui ne me conviennent pas.
Quand j'aurai un peu plus de temps...


----------



## Ekow (26 Mars 2010)

Bonjour,

ne sachant pas ou poster et après quelques recherches, je ne trouve pas réponse ayant un rapport avec ce sujet : 
Comment faire des [ ] sur debian, avec un clavier de mac ? 

J'ai testé plusieurs configurations de clavier avec la commande dpkg-reconfigure console-setup mais toujours rien... 
J'ai vaguement vu qu'on pouvait mapper le clavier pour pouvoir en faire (il me semble), mais je ne comprend absolument rien à cela.

Merci des réponses éventuelles


----------



## droupi (26 Mars 2010)

En simple console texte, ou sous X Windows ? Et ca dépend du codage clavier choisi.

En général, comme sous Mac OS X ou PC. Par exemple :
[ = Alt+Maj+(

Pour les consoles texte, hors X Windows, avec le package console-data (console-setup semble plus pour Ubuntu) :
# dpkg-reconfigure console-data :

Par exemple,  clavier mac-book-pro (clavier est alors quasi (sauf pour par exemple Cmd) identique au mappage clavier sous Mac OS X) :

Ecran Politique des codages clavier :
-> choisir une clavier dans la liste complète
-> codage clavier  : mac / Unkown / Standard / French / MacBookPro (à voir selon ton Mac)

Ainsi :

ou alors clavier mac-usb-fr (clavier avec caractères spéciaux sur touches standars PC) :
Ecran Politique des codages clavier :
-> Choisir clavier pour votre architecture (ou via liste complète)
-> azerty
-> French
-> Apple USB

Et alors :
[ = Alt+Maj+(
] = Alt+Maj+)

Pour xorg.conf :

"XkbRules" "xorg"
"XkbModel" "pc 105"
"XkbLayout" "fr"
"XkbVariant" "mac"
"XkbOptions" "lv3:rwin_switch,apple:badmap"

Même chose :

[ = Alt+Maj+(
] = Alt+Maj+)

Ou alors clavier PC :

"XkbRules" "xorg"
"XkbModel" "pc 105"

[ = Alt+(
] = Alt+)


----------



## Ekow (26 Mars 2010)

Merci pour cette réponse, le problème c'est que quand je fais Alt+Maj+5, debian me le prend pas et à la place d'avoir marqué debian:# (enfin le début de ligne de commande en root...) 
il m'affiche " (arg -5): " :/

Ça m'énerve ce truc...


----------



## droupi (27 Mars 2010)

Tu dois être avec un codage par défaut ou mac-usb-fr.
Teste avec Alt droite.


----------



## ziarn (25 Août 2014)

Bien joué croupi, ça marche avec le "alt" de droite 

Merci bien


----------

